# Keeping tomatoes in the Fridge?



## Douzer77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Read in a magazine that you shouldn't keep tomatoes in a fridge but rather in a bowl on or near the windowsill.  I have always kept mine in the fridge, does anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2008)

When tomatoes are stored below 50 degrees F a flavor component in the tomatoes is destroyed. I never keep mine in the fridge. I find no need to keep them there.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2008)

I almost always keep my tomatoes in a basket on the counter. I don't like the way they taste when they're  refrigerated. I also prefer them at room temperature.  I  can taste them better  that  way.  When  they're  cold, I don't think  the  full flavor can be  appreciated.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 27, 2008)

The ONLY time I put mine in the fridge is if I have a partial one left.  Other than that it's on the counter.  You can also turn them from day to day so they don't bruise on the spot they are sitting.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> The ONLY time I put mine in the fridge is if I have a partial one left. Other than that it's on the counter. You can also turn them from day to day so they don't bruise on the spot they are sitting.


Same for me.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow. I  never heard of this. I always keep mine in the fridge with the other veggies. They seem to last so much longer and I prefer a "not too ripe" tomato.
I may have to rethink this if they last just as long on the counter.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2008)

They might last  longer in the refrigerator, pacanis.   I really don't know  since ours are always eaten/used before getting to the spoiling  stage.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with GB an Katie.  Never in the fridge.  When I have a partial tomato left, I wrap it in plastic wrap and leave it on the counter as well.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 27, 2008)

I know I'm not supposed to, but tomatoes always seem mealy to me when left on the counter. I cant stand mealy.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 27, 2008)

Katie E said:


> They might last longer in the refrigerator, pacanis. I really don't know since ours are always eaten/used before getting to the spoiling stage.


 
You know, I've been meaning to start a topic on "thrifty" food purchasing. I don't get into the store that often, so I end up buying what ends up being more than I usually use before it goes bad. I'll buy three tomatoes or so and sometimes end up tossing one that I wouldn't even feed my chickens..... but it's not like it's economical to drive 30 minutes to buy one tomato because I feel like having tacos or something that night.
I try to keep things however they last longest, but that doesn't always work either


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2008)

pacanis said:


> You know, I've been meaning to start a topic on "thrifty" food purchasing. I don't get into the store that often, so I end up buying what ends up being more than I usually use before it goes bad. I'll buy three tomatoes or so and sometimes end up tossing one that I wouldn't even feed my chickens..... but it's not like it's economical to drive 30 minutes to buy one tomato because I feel like having tacos or something that night.
> I try to keep things however they last longest, but that doesn't always work either



I understand what you mean, pacanis.  I shop for food every 2 weeks and I have to travel about 30 miles one-way.  It's a juggling act at best.    Meal planning here has become a science.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 27, 2008)

i keep mine on the counter, pretty much always buy cherry tomatoes or the grape tomatoes, i don't like cold ones, don't like cold fruit either.

when they are cold u can't taste the sunshine. 

babe


----------



## pacanis (Apr 27, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I understand what you mean, pacanis. I shop for food every 2 weeks and I have to travel about 30 miles one-way. It's a juggling act at best. Meal planning here has become a science.


 
Exactly.
While I love fresh veggies, they don't go bad if they come out of a can.
I hate seeing stuff go bad just because I was trying to save a buck and buy in bulk, but what's the alternative....
Anyway, tomatoes go in the fridge for me unless I'm trying to ripen them.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2008)

My  FoodSaver and HandiVac have been a great help,  pacanis.   Especially  when  it  comes  to some fresh veggies, herbs and cheeses.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 27, 2008)

Tomatoes are often shipped from growing areas...Florida, Mexico, California, etc acrosss country on....refrigerated trucks, to refrigerated warehouses, then shipped on refrigerated trucks to retail outlets, where they are sometimes keep in refrigerated coolers....and finally displayed off refrigeration for the consumer....I wonder if the harm has already been done by the time we purchase them....??


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2008)

For the tomatoes that have been shipped that way UB, yes the damage has already been done. For local tomatoes that have not been shipped in that way or tomatoes purchased from your local farmers market or grown in your own garden, well those still have their full flavor potential.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 27, 2008)

Katie E said:


> My FoodSaver and HandiVac have been a great help, pacanis. Especially when it comes to some fresh veggies, herbs and cheeses.


 
The key word "some"....
It was mentioned in another post that some veggies give off a gas and it's better to let them breathe, rather than vacuum seal them. You probably remember the post or know this yourself. Thus the dilemma (for me).
All my veggies go in the fridge, but I admit, they all don't seem to do well in there.  Just better than on the counter.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 27, 2008)

Totally agree GB!!!  Thats why so many of us look forward to the summer months when local grown tomatoes are available from nearby growers, farmer's markets, road-side stands, etc, or better yet our own back yards, and gardens....The remainder of the year we are all "blessed" with tomatoes that have been well refrigerated prior to display at the local grocery stores.....


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2008)

So true UB.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I know I'm not supposed to, but tomatoes always seem mealy to me when left on the counter. I cant stand mealy.


I like mine left out, but I believe that you are supposed to do it the way you like doing it best.    Since it isn't a matter of safety (unless you leave them out too long), this is one of those things that can be done however you want.

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Apr 28, 2008)

in my experience, the fridge not only changes the flavor, but also helps to make them mealy, even if you grew them in your backyard.

most tomatoes that are shipped a distance are harvested when still green to help prevent bruising during shipping, and are often gassed to force them to change color (dare i call it "ripening").

there are "on the vine" tomatoes available, which are somewhat better, but many of these are also picked before they're good and ripe too. 

there are few greater pleasures in life than walking into your garden and eating a sun warmed, red, ripe, and juicy tomato, straight from the plant.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2008)

Not only are most picked green, gased to "ripen" etc. "they" have successfully developed varieties of tomatoes that are grown mostly for their durabilty....the ability to hold up for long periods of storage, shipping, and retail shelf life....the end result is a beautiful red tomato on the produce table that is as hard as a brick. Then of course there are the beautiful peaches...gorgeous blushng color...hard as a rock that taste like a styrofoam coffee cup....Another one of those items that are best to buy local if available.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 28, 2008)

You know UB you have a point.....
When I put my tomatoes from the garden in the fridge, they get mealy.....
But if I dont put the store ones in the fridge, they seem to get mealier.....
Must be refrigerated on the way up here. 
Wow I am really itching to get my tomotoes planted now!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Not only are most picked green, gased to "ripen" etc. "they" have successfully developed varieties of tomatoes that are grown mostly for their durabilty....the ability to hold up for long periods of storage, shipping, and retail shelf life....the end result is a beautiful red tomato on the produce table that is as hard as a brick. Then of course there are the beautiful peaches...gorgeous blushng color...hard as a rock that taste like a styrofoam coffee cup....Another one of those items that are best to buy local if available.


 

You have that right, UB.  I haven't bought a peach in years because they are all hard and tasteless.  I'd love to have access to ripe juicy peaches as they are right off the tree.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> You have that right, UB. I haven't bought a peach in years because they are all hard and tasteless. I'd love to have access to ripe juicy peaches as they are right off the tree.


'
20 years ago there was a guy just out the road with 300 acres of peaches....The late season Elbertas...a yellow flesh peach...I just can't describe....I would give $20 for just one today!  Today the best I can do are the Chilton County Alabama peaches which sometimes are close in flavor...but not quite the same....Of course as a kid, stopping the car, jumping the fence for a cap full and making a fast get-a-way were the best ones!!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> ...Of course as a kid, stopping the car, jumping the fence for a cap full and making a fast get-a-way were the best ones!!


 

That's called enjoying the fruits of your labor.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 28, 2008)

I cant wait for some good tomatoes! The ones in the store have been particularly aweful lately...The last batch cut like apples... I considered them inedible raw and put a roasted pepper on my burger instead.... I will keep in mind not to refrigerate the ones I grow or any fresh ones I buy but I dont think refrigeration could hurt the nasty things that have been around lately. I guess we are as far from tomato season as possible.

I will never forget the lesson of the beautiful expesive hot house tomatoes I bought at a farmers market once... I was so excited to get them home and when I did I found them to be mealy and grainy I had to change my plans for them (which invollved using them raw) because they were so bad...

MMM I cant taste a "good" tomato right now.... but it has been awhile since I had one.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 28, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I agree with GB an Katie. Never in the fridge. When I have a partial tomato left, I wrap it in plastic wrap and leave it on the counter as well.


 

Yes.  Never keep whole tomatoes in the fridge.  It ruins their taste.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 28, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Tomatoes are often shipped from growing areas...Florida, Mexico, California, etc acrosss country on....refrigerated trucks, to refrigerated warehouses, then shipped on refrigerated trucks to retail outlets, where they are sometimes keep in refrigerated coolers....and finally displayed off refrigeration for the consumer....I wonder if the harm has already been done by the time we purchase them....??


 
Not all are shipped that way, but this explains why most supermarket tomatoes are so terrible and tasteless.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Not all are shipped that way, but this explains why most supermarket tomatoes are so terrible and tasteless.


 
All?? Maybe not, but 99% of them unless they are grown verwy, verwy locally. Plus, refrigeration is not the only culprit to supermarket tomatoes poor quality...It's the varieties that are grown...with one objective...Maximum shelf life for the packers, shippers, and retailers...


----------



## Bilby (Apr 29, 2008)

Always keep tomatoes in the fridge as they do seem to keep longer.  As to the taste, haven't noticed a substantial difference other than the cold and that's sort by letting the one you want be brought up to room temp before consuming.

We get sold shocking tomatoes here.


----------



## sankum (May 7, 2008)

I put mine in fridge...now i need to rethink ...


----------



## ChefJune (May 7, 2008)

never in the fridge, unless they've been sliced from..... The Farmers told me not to.  I keep 'em in Grandma's old chopping bowl. They look so pretty on the kitchen table.


----------



## CharlieD (May 7, 2008)

To begin with I hate tomatoes in MN. They taste like plastic. If left in fridge they taste even worse. I keep them on the counter. During the growing season I just go outside and pick one from the bush.


----------



## ChefJune (May 7, 2008)

Well, if you can pick your own, of course THAT is the optimum!  I only buy tomatoes in the months when our Jersey tomatoes are the toast of the USA, and only from the farmers.   Somehow they don't seem to last long enough to worry about needing to refrigerate.


----------



## Caslon (May 10, 2008)

For how easy it is to grow tomatoes, I'm surprised at the prices they command.

Avocados are another item I don't get the pricing about.
I live in Southern California, the Avocado growing capitol.
Yet, I go to my local supermarket and see avocados with a sticker..."product of Chile."

Another thing...I asked my major chain store produce guy what they do with the $1.49 avocados when they don't sell.   "We throw them away and they get turned into compost."

So rediculous.


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2008)

mmmmm, guaca-post.


----------

